# Raising meat rabbits in colorado.



## Brown's Farm (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello BYH, I am new and haven't started raising rabbits yet but I am trying to learn everything I can before I get the rabbits. I am looking to raise New Zealand whites, Californians, and/or a mix with Flemish giants.

I would like any advice that breeders in Colorado have to offer about the weather and how to keep rabbits healthy.

I am setting up a 15x15 foot shed for the cages and hanging all wire 30''x30'' cages. I have read that frozen 2liter soda bottles will help keep them cool in the summer but im not sure about how to keep them warm aside from a heater.

I am also looking to buy cages, feeders, waterers, as well as a good starting stock if anyone knows where I could get them in Colorado.


----------



## P.O. in MO (Feb 3, 2014)

Not from Colorado but if you have a shed that will keep the wind out you have most of the battle won as far as cold weather.  Rabbits tolerate the cold much better than the heat.  The main concern in the cold is the birth of litters when it is really cold.  If they are protected from the wind most rabbits will pull enough fur to cover the kits and keep them warm.  In extreme cold you can always put a heat lamp over the cage of the expectant mother when she is due to kindle.  Taking care to make sure there is no chance that it could come in contact with any scattered hay or anything else that could start a fire.  Good luck with you rabbit raising and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Support (Feb 3, 2014)

Good luck on your rabbit raising! Do keep us posted on your progress and share your awesome pics.


----------



## jhough42 (Feb 3, 2014)

As long as they are shielded from wind in the winter and get a good drink a couple times a day (Mine love lukewarm water when it is very very cold for a long period), they do great in cold temps. You just need to make sure they line their nests well with fur...sometimes the doe gets a little stingy with her fur coat when it's cold.  I occasionally add a heatlamp above the nests until they get their eyes open if it's below freezing, but that's not necessary if the litter is large and the doe pulled plenty of fur. Good luck!


----------



## Brown's Farm (Feb 5, 2014)

Yea last night was -26 degrees and tonight is supposed to be -22 and snowing. Aside from keeping the wind off of them, keeping them watered, and putting staw in for them is there anything else I should do? I cant really add a heater because I won't have electricity in the rabbit shed.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 6, 2014)

Make sure that the rabbits you purchase are acclimated to the weather you are having since they will be in a non-heated area. 

We are lucky to be able to have our rabbits in a heated shop so they can't be housed outside in this weather we are having. 

Good Luck, keep us updated


----------

